# Scolopendra subspinipes "Malaysia red stripe"



## danread (Oct 13, 2004)

I just thought i'd share a few pics of my latest aquisition, a new Scolopendra subspinipes "malaysian red stripe". I'm really pleased with it, its one of the most amazingly coloured pedes out there. It is also by far and away the most skittish of the pedes that i own, it goes beserk every time i open the lid, making the photo session interesting to say the least. I couldn't get it to eat today as it ate two locusts last night, so i had to put up with it occasionally lunging at the camera lens and making a break for freedom on numerous occasions. It is just a bit over the 6" mark. ive no idea how big these end up though.

Cheers,


----------



## danread (Oct 13, 2004)

a few more..


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks a bit like those Cherry Red ones   

congratz!, very nice subs!


and
cool pictures as usual


----------



## Bob (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Dan,
Steven said something about Scolopendra not having the head overlap the 1st. teriget. This one does. Maybe Steven "The Professer" or Jochen from Germany can identify this one.  :? 
I had two of these in the past and lost both. I noticed a small black spot by the head that grew until death. I think they both had small injurys when I bought them. Your's looks great !  
I have never seen this one over 6 inches. They used to be called "Mayasian Cherry". Having said all this...I am pretty sure it is not a Subspinipes that live in that same area.

Bob


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2004)

Bob said:
			
		

> Hi Dan,
> Steven said something about Scolopendra not having the head overlap the 1st. teriget. This one does.


you're mistaken cormocephalus with scolopendra i guess !
head overlapping the 1st tergite is scolopendra


----------



## Bob (Oct 13, 2004)

I knew I would flunk your class !! It would be good if a centipede identification chart could be posted somewhere. With my 49 year old eyes...I couldn't see it anyway !  

Do you think this is Subspinipes? I can't remember the rear leg spines configuration sitting here at my desk.


----------



## danread (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Steven,

do you have the translated version of the keys for Scolopendra subspinipes? If you do, it would be really great if you could post them, it would be nice to know the basic taxonomic features for identification. I know a few based on the subspinipes i have and the observations i have made, but it would be nice to have to offical key (i.e Attems)   

Cheers,


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Oct 13, 2004)

I wonder if I would be able to find any dichotomus keys at my university???


----------



## danread (Oct 13, 2004)

TroyMcClureOG82 said:
			
		

> I wonder if I would be able to find any dichotomus keys at my university???


I seriously doubt it. The only piece of literature that seems to have any taxonomic keys about scolopendra is Das Tierreich by Attems. The whole thing is in German, so even if your university does have it, you'll have a job translating it. Its a real shame, i would love to have access to the information found in there.


----------



## Bob (Oct 13, 2004)

Dan,
I have some identification key info from the Carl Sandefer book. I will look it up when I can unless Steven gets to it first !!  

Bob


----------



## Bob (Oct 13, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Hi Steven,
> 
> do you have the translated version of the keys for Scolopendra subspinipes? If you do, it would be really great if you could post them, it would be nice to know the basic taxonomic features for identification. I know a few based on the subspinipes i have and the observations i have made, but it would be nice to have to offical key (i.e Attems)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob (Oct 13, 2004)

Scolopendra Subspinipes :  Three spines located on prefemur of terminal legs.

Dan......Notice the three spines on the photo above..................Subspinipes..........


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 13, 2004)

Dan

thats a nice looking pede and photos just wondering did you get it from bugzuk as i know he had some of these at the kempton park show a couple of weeks ago

john


----------



## danread (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi john,

yes i did. It was a bit pricey, but i had to have one since the previous one i had died. Was there much in the way of pedes at the kempton show?

Cheers,


----------



## danread (Oct 14, 2004)

Bob said:
			
		

> Scolopendra Subspinipes :  Three spines located on prefemur of terminal legs.
> 
> Dan......Notice the three spines on the photo above..................Subspinipes..........



Hi Bob,

thanks! is the Sandefer book worth getting? I've been thinking of ordering it, but it would have to be shipped from the US.

Cheers,


----------



## Bob (Oct 14, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Hi Bob,
> 
> thanks! is the Sandefer book worth getting? I've been thinking of ordering it, but it would have to be shipped from the US.
> 
> Cheers,


 I don't think it is in ptint Dan......you can buy a simulor book from Orin ( Mantid asassins )   

http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna/index.html#roaches


----------



## Bob (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't think the Sadefer book is in print. Todd Gearhart may still have a few. I think Todd is still writing a centipede book too. Otherwise you can still by Orin's at : http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna/index.html#roaches

 Bob


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt it. The only piece of literature that seems to have any taxonomic keys about scolopendra is Das Tierreich by Attems. The whole thing is in German, so even if your university does have it, you'll have a job translating it. Its a real shame, i would love to have access to the information found in there.


The Attems book is even for Germans hard to translate (ask Jochen   )
I recently found an English publication on the net free for download
(only 4 pages of centipede-taxonomy)

i'll send ya the URL when i can find it somewhere in my "favourites"  :wall:


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 14, 2004)

Dan

the only pedes that where at kempton park that i found where the same that bugzuk has on his site and bugsdirect has some subspinipes otherthen those i didnt see any others
john


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 14, 2004)

Dan,
        If these are indeed the pedes that used to be known as "Malaysian cherry Reds",they were supposedly renowned for their jumping ability.Have you noticed any propensity for this,so far?

              Also what is Bugzuk sell ing them as,what does he list them as?

                                    George


----------



## danread (Oct 14, 2004)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Dan,
> If these are indeed the pedes that used to be known as "Malaysian cherry Reds",they were supposedly renowned for their jumping ability.Have you noticed any propensity for this,so far?



Haha, yes i have indeed. The day i got it i had it sent to the university where i work. I was sitting in the lab and i gave it a poke with a pair of forceps to show it to a workmate and it jumped straight out of the container i had it in, onto the bench! It scared the hell out of me! Luckily once it had done that, it sat still on the bench and i swept it up again into the container. I've never seena pede go quite so spastic before. The photo session that i did with it was with the container in the bath, something i don't bother with for any of my other pedes.

Cheers,


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 14, 2004)

George

just looked on the bugzuk website he has these listed or what look similar but the photo is of a dead speciman on the site its listed as 
Malaysian giant centipede : scolopendra subsnipes and heres a photo so is it the same as dan's got :? http://www.bugzuk.com/S Subsnips.JPG

john


----------



## danread (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes, thats the one.

Cheers,


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 15, 2004)

fatbloke said:
			
		

> George
> 
> just looked on the bugzuk website he has these listed or what look similar but the photo is of a dead speciman on the site its listed as
> Malaysian giant centipede : scolopendra subsnipes and heres a photo so is it the same as dan's got :? http://www.bugzuk.com/S Subsnips.JPG
> ...


                        John,
                                   That's what I was wondering.But Dan has answered the question.


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 15, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Haha, yes i have indeed. The day i got it i had it sent to the university where i work. I was sitting in the lab and i gave it a poke with a pair of forceps to show it to a workmate and it jumped straight out of the container i had it in, onto the bench! It scared the hell out of me! Luckily once it had done that, it sat still on the bench and i swept it up again into the container. I've never seena pede go quite so spastic before. The photo session that i did with it was with the container in the bath, something i don't bother with for any of my other pedes.
> 
> Cheers,


                            Dan,
                                    How high can these buggers jump?   

                                                    George


----------



## danread (Oct 15, 2004)

Well the container was only 6 inches high, but it cleared that easily! I suspect it could get up to 10"+ if it was really going for it


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 15, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Well the container was only 6 inches high, but it cleared that easily! I suspect it could get up to 10"+ if it was really going for it


                  Dan,
                            Jeez! I though we were talking some sort of deli container. Six freakin inches  How tall a cage are you using as it's permanent home?

                                     George


----------



## danread (Oct 15, 2004)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Jeez! I though we were talking some sort of deli container. Six freakin inches  How tall a cage are you using as it's permanent home?


Um, 6 inches


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 15, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Um, 6 inches


             You have cojones of steel,my friend :worship: 


                            Sir George


----------



## danread (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment, although i'm not sure whether should be categorised under "stupidity" instead of "bravery". This is the only pede that has made me feel that the container system i use for keeping it in is inadequate. I'll be strictly sticking to my rule of only taking the lid off when it is in the process of feeding, and carrying out any major tank maintenace when the container is in the bath, something i have stopped doing for all my other pedes but the _gigantea_.

I must admit, the longer i have had pedes, the more risks i have been willing to take with them. I definitely dont think this is a good thing, as its probably going to end in tears (mine to be precise). I have found myself thinking that a bite from one of my smaller pedes wouldn't be so bad......


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 15, 2004)

I know what you mean Dan.I,m pretty much at ease working with smaller pedes,these days.But my gigantea is in a 13 inch tall cage with a lid that requires two hands to remove it.I too only carry out maintenance when it's feeding.I've seen the speed that even these big sods can move at.Only once has it missed a locust,but turned and nailed it in a lightning fast sort of triple salco  But the jumping ability adds a new dimension to pede security.


----------

